# EMT-Basic course on line



## rescuepoppy (Apr 2, 2008)

Recntly while performing a search I was talking to a fire fighter who told me he was taking the basic class on line. While I have been a basic I feel that the amount of training you receive is not enough, now they are going to train people some who have never had any exposure to emergency services to provide patient care by dooing all of the book work online and attending meetings a few times over about a four month period.  I feel this is over simplifying things just q little too much. Granted I have had no contact with this type of course so I would like to hear from others either just your opinions or any experience you may have with this.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just to prove we need to scrap the whole program. I see this as an alternative for Fire Departments to get applicants fast and easy. Now, would you trust these individuals? 

R/r 911


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 3, 2008)

I would rather do CPR on myself than be treated by someone who trained online...


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 3, 2008)

Egads! When I was looking for an EMT training program, the online option never even occurred to me. It sounds like a horrible idea. How can you learn a hands on job without hands on training? :wacko:


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm with Erin.  We have enough trouble in a face to face class getting people to actually read and retain.  It'd be so much worse in an online class where there isn't the public humiliation of you not knowing the answer to something that should have been known several class sessions ago.


----------



## Topher38 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Just to prove we need to scrap the whole program. I see this as an alternative for Fire Departments to get applicants fast and easy. Now, would you trust these individuals?
> 
> R/r 911




Couldn't agree more.

NPA and OPA training anyone?

How about hair traction? and splinting?


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Just to prove we need to scrap the whole program. I see this as an alternative for Fire Departments to get applicants fast and easy. Now, would you trust these individuals?
> 
> R/r 911



I don't trust the FFs who do take the real class. (FFs who need the class to be FFs but do not work as EMTs.)


----------



## Alexakat (Apr 3, 2008)

Bad, bad, BAD idea...


----------



## rmellish (Apr 3, 2008)

......but I did stay at a holiday inn express last night. 

Wow, what do courses like this do for the public's perception of us? Nothing good.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 3, 2008)

there is a hands on component to these courses. one im familiar with has two online lectures and one practical a week.

the lectures are presented in a virtual classroom(like a chat room) where you log in and watch the powerpoint slides, listen to the instructor and all your classmates, ask questions. the whole nine. 

the principal is sound. your still required to "attend" every lecture. still have to pass the written exams(in person). still have to physically demonstrate your proficiency. the only thing thats changes is where your sitting during the lectures.

im undecided on how i feel about this type of thing. ive seen some dirt stupid folks that did the traditional class. and i mean as incompetent as is gets. i think you could, at the very least, get the same quality of emt that you get out of the trad. class.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 3, 2008)

I am an instructor and my biggest issue with the online training is the inability of the instructor to 'read' the students. I know if there is something that needs to be gone over more completely by the vacant look of 'huh?' in the eyes of the student. Being able to involve all the students and to incorporate discussion and questions from a class into the learning process really cements learning. Especially in the mind of the adult learner. 

An online training is a canned program. It will spend the same amount of time on each part for each student, regardless of their level of understanding or their misconception of how thoroughly they understand the topic.

If I think I know a section cold, I will skim through it just to be done with it. I may pass the test. I may even be able to demonstrate competency with the skill. But, I also may have missed a chance to deepen my understanding on the topic, because I assumed I already knew it. 

In my opinion, this creates lazy students and crummy study habits. The role of the instructor is not just to spit out canned information, nor is it to act as a flesh covered remote control device for the powerpoint slides. The role of the instructor is to teach, to actually impart knowledge. Otherwise, they can hire anyone to stand in front of a camera and recite lines, without actually knowing what they are talking about.


----------



## skyemt (Apr 3, 2008)

talk about going in the wrong direction...

the basic curriculum is lacking enough as it is...

taking it to "on-line" learning makes it that much worse...

Bossy is correct... our instructors used to key on the reactions of the class to see what they needed to explain further or revisit.

no chance to do that on line...


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2008)

My Basic course was a 'hybrid.'  During the week, you read on your own and were required to take online quizzes (went towards your grade (@ a college, 8 credit hours)).  Then the class would meet in lecture every Saturday from 9AM-5PM.  We would break @ 12 to take a chapter(s) test (still on the computer, but I guess it just proves to the instructor that you weren't doing it 'open book' at home (which I wasn't).  Also durring that 9-5 we did A LOT of hands on over and over again.  Many of the classes extended past 5pm.  

The course worked out well for me, being that I didn't have enough time to take the lecture only course 2x a week.  I feel I learned all of the basic requirements. 

HOWEVER...:excl:

I DO NOT think there should be online-only courses (even if there is a 'hands on' section that meets occasionally).  You can read about pt assessments all you want but will never know how to do it from a computer!  ESPECIALLY for higher-level learning...

Imagine learning how to start an IV from a computer screen and then being the victim (patient) of the actually venipuncture


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2008)

I completely endorse online EMT-B courses. It makes it easier to sort the proper applicants into the round filing cabinet.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 4, 2008)

Gives a whole new meaning to cybermedic!!! I don't want a robot treating me and figure that this is a bad idea...

Online training might be good for some courses, like knitting, but you need the interaction in a medical class.

We barely get accreditation for our colleges over here, the regulating body wont even look in the direction of online and if they do... that's it... it became a circus juggling with people's lives.


----------



## rayemtjax77 (Apr 4, 2008)

I do agree with all of you.  That is just wrong having an online medical training course.  Unless you plan on treating your patients via webcam and robotic arms.  There is no need in it!


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2008)

paramedix said:


> Online training might be good for some courses, like knitting, but you need the interaction in a medical class.



I don't know, knitting seems pretty hard to me, I'd need some hands-on training!



			
				rayemtjax77 said:
			
		

> Unless you plan on treating your patients via webcam and robotic arms. There is no need in it!



Hey now, Dr. House did it (minus the robots)!


----------



## rescuepoppy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Basic course on line*

Pretty much my feelings on this. The basic course in it's original form is not enough, now thanks to technology we will have folks running around actually doing their clinicals out in the field with the feeling of I have my certification I know what I am doing without the realization that their real educatin will only come from experience


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Hey now, Dr. House did it (minus the robots)!



Yea, and he didn't do a complete exam either.


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Yea, and he didn't do a complete exam either.



There was a webcam!  Ha, carry on!


----------



## EMTwannab (Apr 4, 2008)

I know someone who takes the class online, but they also do the ride alongs and get hands-on training.
It just makes it easier for people who don't have enough time to be going to 4 or 8 hour classes.  They can sit down at the computer whenever they find the time to study, but they also have the hands-on part just like you would if you were to go to an actual class.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> There was a webcam!  Ha, carry on!


Socks! (post count++)


----------

